# Betta better without light?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I though my betta was getting old, maybe he is but I turned off my light for two days and he seems to be getting a little darker now, are bettas better without a light on during the day?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i never had a light and my betta always moves around even when its a little dark sometimes. I dont think they need light but thats not a fact its just my personal experience


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

A light is really only necessary if you have live plants, in my opinion. If your betta seems to like it better with the light off, I'd leave it off .


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, but sometimes I should turn it on right? Is there an exact temperature that bettas prefer? Because I could go to my LFS today so I am going tomorrow so I need to know what the ideal temperature is, so I should only take out some water and put my betta in there and then I should rinse the gravel and put it in and silk plants are preferred by bettas right? Also is 80 Degrees Fahrenheit good for my betta? My betta is getting darker without the light is that natural?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

You don't have to leave the light on at all. You can, if you want to.

Bettas prefer to be at around 77-82'F, I believe. 80'F would be fine.

Sounds like you've got a plan. I've never heard if bettas prefer live or silk plants, but as long as whatever it is makes them feel comfortable, it's fine. Fake plants serve that purpose just as well as live.

It's possible his color might have lightened because he was a little stressed from the new conditions, the light might have enhanced that. So, if he's happier with the light off, he could have darkened because of that. Or maybe it's just because the light's off .


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, but when I turn the light on he is a bit darker, once I find my camera i'll post a picture, actually i just got one i'll post it soon


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay here is the photobucket link

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee6/ikermalli/?action=view&current=PICT0434.jpg


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one question a little off topic, are all short tail bettas that you could find in petstores plakats?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i dunno what you said but ikermalli your betta looks young again
i told you my advice would work He dosent look old anymore either


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

wow the betta looks pretty good not like hes going to die


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah now he does, i guess it was the lighting, can anybody answer my question about the plakats?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Your betta looks good . 

I agree with Baby_Baby on the plakat question. I've never seen plakats in my local fish stores. It's usually just female betta splendens.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

hey, check out my new pics, jut did all of the stuff today, you'll noticed how much more organized my 5G Eclipse is


----------

